

Dear Airlines: This Is What Your Boarding Passes Should Look Like - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/09/airlines-please-adopt-this-smart-boarding-pass-redesign/

======
dalke
Previous discussion from 3 days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447149](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6447149)
.

